# how to hit ollie on rails?



## jwc789 (Dec 4, 2011)

so ive learned to boardslide noseslide and tails slide boxes very consistently and cleanly, i can cleanly boardslide up flat boxes i can boardslide c boxes and 50-50 some thin rails that have small gaps, but require no pop, i can also boardslide rails that dont require an ollie on every time consistently I also live in whistler canada, not that that matters. I think my next step is too learn to 50-50 handrail type features where you must ollie onto a rail from the side or a pontoon rail. I'm really sketched out by them though and am afraid to hit my board on the side, any tips on how to learn these features or any stories of how you learned them would be greatly appreciated, please dont say "just step up and do it" because that really does not help at all and i am seriously on the verge of trying these so just need some tips to ensure i wont break my face my first try.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

welcome to the forum

here, read this thread, specifically the 2nd page (one in link)http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/43960-gap-box-rail-help-2.html

if you have a question in the future try a quick forum search, if you dont see exactly what you are looking for ask away, but this thread was about 3 threads down and had all of the info you need.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Start by just ollieing next to the feature without hitting the rail. This will give you an idea of how much you need to pop to get onto the rail. 

The big thing is just committing. Once you work out how much to pop, come in parallel to the line of the rail (frontside is easier to start with), come in on a slight angle as you approach and pop as you practiced next to the rail. This time you're going to focus on the rail, making sure you get your board on the top of it. Stay balanced and centered and look straight down to the end of the rail. This should keep you locked in. Ride off and spot your landing.

Repeat and practice.


----------



## jwc789 (Dec 4, 2011)

I did search the forum and have lots but i havent found anything that exactly depicts the steps and progression to learn to hit handrail style features 50-50 frontside, if anyone could link me a thread depicting exactly that or give me tips that would be great


----------



## tburns42 (Nov 24, 2011)

just make sure you dont under-shoot it, maybe start out by just over-shooting the rail and landing on the snow on the other side. Last season I undershot a handrail at a school and learned the hard way:laugh:


----------



## jwc789 (Dec 4, 2011)

tburns42 said:


> just make sure you dont under-shoot it, maybe start out by just over-shooting the rail and landing on the snow on the other side. Last season I undershot a handrail at a school and learned the hard way:laugh:


lol wuts the hard way


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

jwc789 said:


> I did search the forum and have lots but i havent found anything that exactly depicts the steps and progression to learn to hit handrail style features 50-50 frontside, if anyone could link me a thread depicting exactly that or give me tips that would be great


I posted this on a similar thread:

I'm getting to this point. The guys that I have entrusted with my park tutelage say to practice "ollie'ing" over the feature. You will need enough pop to clear the rail and land on the other side. This will give you the confidence that you can ollie onto it. The next step is to then ollie onto it, knowing it is a rail that you can clear, now just pop a little less and land it 50/50.
*Reference Snowboard Addiction hitting street style features.*

I have practiced this in the basement and hoping to put it into actual practice as soon as our park is set up.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure if it's down-rails your hitting or flat, but this may help...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/35114-rails-side.html


----------



## tburns42 (Nov 24, 2011)

jwc789 said:


> lol wuts the hard way


 basically i didnt have enough speed so i undershot the rail and caught the last rail kink in my hip, couldnt walk for a week.


----------



## jwc789 (Dec 4, 2011)

basically today and yesterday i was seshing a handrail at my local park and i got them now, like low ones anyways i can ollie onto it and everything but the problem im having now is slipping off on the other side like half a second after i land on it, its not that i dont have the balls to stay on its just my board wont go straight on it, and this is because when you ollie on, your board has momentum going off the other side. So my question is how do you change your momentum to going straight down the rail once on it? also this is a down rail with a flat surface, so its not like circular ones wer you can lean to the side a bit when you land on the rail.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

jwc789 said:


> I also live in whistler canada,


I suck at rails/boxes and hate the things but none the less we should go for a ride someday haha


----------



## jwc789 (Dec 4, 2011)

mitch19 said:


> I suck at rails/boxes and hate the things but none the less we should go for a ride someday haha


haha ya sure


----------



## ABagofButter (Jun 10, 2011)

what you gotta do is when you ollie onto the rail, you land on it with a little bit of an angle so it stops your sideways momentum. Don't land with to much of an angle because you'll just fall off on the side you came on from


----------

